# Oil leaking from camshaft cover?



## jonteo79 (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## jonteo79 (Feb 6, 2015)

A4 B8. 1.8T. 100k km mileage. Any one facing similar problems?


----------



## pavwe (Feb 1, 2015)

most i've seen on the net are from 2.0 engine but there is plenty. are you still under warranty?

link here:http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17898&highlight=valve+cover+oil+leak


----------



## Scottabrown (Feb 28, 2015)

Some points for oil leaking:

*Assess your engine type and gather tools and materials:* On the off chance that you could look inside the valve cover on the highest point of your running motor, you'd see a ton of oil sprinkling around. The valve spread gets that oil and sends it go into the motor. However after some time, valve spread gaskets shrink solidify and begin spilling oil. So in this condition you must have to assess your engine and their types.
Similarly the two another steps are: Remove the leaky valve cover, Replace the old gasket.


----------

